# World Records Smashed with 28 in a MINI



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

A team of gym members from East Sussex have today smashed two Guinness World Records™ for the number of people inside both a classic Mini and a 2012 MINI.

28 flexible ladies crammed their way into the MINI Hatch at Potters Fields Park, London as part of the eighth annual Guinness World Records day. The team broke their own previous record of 27 people, which they set in Eastbourne last year.

The ladies made full use of every inch of space available in the MINI, including the dashboard, the footwells and they even managed to squeeze four people in the boot.

As soon as they celebrated their first record the ladies dashed off to the ITV studios to attempt the second record live on This Morning, where by squeezing a staggering 23 ladies into a classic Mini, they managed to beat the previous record by two people.

Today more than 400,000 people around the world are taking part in record-breaking events for the eighth annual Guinness World Records Day, which commemorates the day in 2004 when Guinness World Records became the world's best-selling copyright book.


----------

